# Pymi conditions?



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody out at Pymatuning today or drive-by recently I just want to see conditions before I leave Cleveland. Much thanks for anybody that has any info


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

Wind coming out of the north around 10-12 mph. Couple of boats on the south end near the dam


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I appreciate the tip I just left there a little bit ago and I wish I could have stayed longer but my fingertips were frozen


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

matticito said:


> I appreciate the tip I just left there a little bit ago and I wish I could have stayed longer but my fingertips were frozen


How did you do?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got into some perch


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice size! Shore or boat? Looks like a night time pic with flash. Daytime bite? I really wanna cast for eyes tonight but planned on a trip to meijer tonight... gotta make some choices 😂😂😂


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shore caught in daytime took pic of basket when I got home in garage.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Got into some perch
> View attachment 458538


Nice basket! Cant beat that from shore


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It's.....its...... Beautiful😢 I forgot what a basket of perch looks like


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got me another batch


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Got me another batch
> View attachment 458647


Dang shed, are you using live bait? I love perch.... that one in the bottom of pic is a tank


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

They look healthy too, no parasites from what I can see


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Small ice fishing jigs with 1" plastic on a small float. No bait


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Thats awesome, keep up the good work


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Small ice fishing jigs with 1" plastic on a small float. No bait


Meet you there tomm, what time? 😆


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha good one knuckles.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I am off Friday and Sunday I hope the weather cooperates for either the Fall Brawl or perch fishing


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

matticito said:


> I think I am off Friday and Sunday I hope the weather cooperates for either the Fall Brawl or perch fishing


I don't know man, this wind is brutal . Thinking it may not help the cause for fishing later this week


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

matticito said:


> I think I am off Friday and Sunday I hope the weather cooperates for either the Fall Brawl or perch fishing


I’d have shed take you 😉


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol. Let's go! I got plastics and ice jigs 😂


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Got me another batch
> View attachment 458647


Wow great catch!! Good eats


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Don lane said:


> How did you do?


Don, I went strictly at night for walleye. I didnt even leave Cleveland until 620 I think


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Was a decent day


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great job and good eats glad you found them


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Don lane said:


> Was a decent day


Looks decent to me! must be a basket thing at pymi


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Its been on and off all year. Weird that august was my best month there. For sure isnt easy like it was years ago. Dont think the numbers are down, i just dont think the schools go where they use to cause of the predators


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Depends who you ask. A lot of people think the catfish, musky and bowfin have hurt populations in that lake. Something is up cause ive caught a ton of white bass this year. 

Im weird, i like that it's not as easy as it use to be. Makes a good day mean more. 2-3 an hour on a good day has been my max with one an hour the worst. Is what it is lol


----------

